# Pseudoscorpion : Does anyone have one?



## Vfox (Sep 21, 2007)

I love those little guys, but I've only ever seen ONE in my life. I wouldn't mind having some as pets, but I don't know enough about them just yet. Also, do people breed these; are the available online? I just read a very small part of an arachnid book about their biology, and how they hunt, live, and sting (They have venom glands in their pedipalps!). Just an overall, interesting, yet very small (biggest is 7mm) critter.

Anyway, just thought I'd ask around a bit, I may go look for some today if I get the chance....do they fluoresce, or should I just use a white cloth and toss leaf litter on it to try and find them?


----------



## pandinus (Sep 21, 2007)

Vfox said:


> I love those little guys, but I've only ever seen ONE in my life. I wouldn't mind having some as pets, but I don't know enough about them just yet. Also, do people breed these; are the available online? I just read a very small part of an arachnid book about their biology, and how they hunt, live, and sting (They have venom glands in their pedipalps!). Just an overall, interesting, yet very small (biggest is 7mm) critter.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd ask around a bit, I may go look for some today if I get the chance....do they fluoresce, or should I just use a white cloth and toss leaf litter on it to try and find them?


you wont get any info in here, as this is the wrong fourm. You would need to inquire in the "true spiders and other arachnids" forum, as pseudoscorpions are not scorpions. Also, i doubt you will find them on line, or anyone keeping them as pets because most are less than 1/8th inch long. a decent sized pseudoscorpion would have a hard time taking on a pinhead cricket.


John


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Sep 22, 2007)

try whipscorpions they look like scorpios kinda and are big enought to keep.


----------



## Vfox (Sep 22, 2007)

pandinus said:


> you wont get any info in here, as this is the wrong fourm. You would need to inquire in the "true spiders and other arachnids" forum, as pseudoscorpions are not scorpions. Also, i doubt you will find them on line, or anyone keeping them as pets because most are less than 1/8th inch long. a decent sized pseudoscorpion would have a hard time taking on a pinhead cricket.
> John


I figured I would try here first because of their unusual nature. I figured most people interested in scorpions would have looked into them a little anyway. Obviously I was wrong, so I will try the other forum. As for keeping them as a pet, I'm with you on the size issue, the biggest species is only 7mm, so most people won't be interested in caring for them. I find them interesting from an entomological standpoint though, not so much the "pet" aspects of them. They could be fed on day old crickets possibly though, the ones I've pulled from the water dishes are less than 3mm, so they could work well, problem is having a stable supply.....fruit flies maybe? Anyway, enough rambling on here, I'll switch forums.


----------



## Gsc (Sep 25, 2007)

ORIN has some pseudoscorpions for sale at $3 ea I believe...I just saw the ad in the classifieds...He is an awesome guy to do business with..

Here is a link to the ad:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=99890


Hope that helps... Graham


----------



## Australis (Sep 25, 2007)

U sure u wanna get them ?
They are really minute. I've found some and kept but fed them to my liocheles due the reason of me not being able to provid e it with food.
They are burrowers to wat i know...under tree barks tat is.
Wat we have here preys on lil mite on the tree and anything small enough for it to prey on...
Its about the size of this   _
Tats the largest tat i managed to get.
Heard tat it could help rid ur tank of mites from ur scorpions


----------



## Vfox (Sep 25, 2007)

Gsc said:


> ORIN has some pseudoscorpions for sale at $3 ea I believe...I just saw the ad in the classifieds...He is an awesome guy to do business with..
> 
> Here is a link to the ad:
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=99890
> ...


Thanks Graham, for right now I am going to try and find some though. If I can't I may buy a handful to see what I can do. I'm hoping they can survive on flightless fruitflies, but even they may be a little big, lol. Oh well, I can always go and raid a tree for some wood mites, pretty easily found....at least until winter, lol.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

They'd be good mite cleaners, as Australis mentioned..


----------

